# Poll: Mobil1 0w40 or Castrol Syntec (edge) 5w40



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

hey guys, i'm due for my oil change, wanted to run a quick poll to see which oil i should use for Canadian winter. Choices are Mobil1 0w40, which i heard is good for cold starts, or Castrol Syntec (edge) 5w40 which is the stock oil if i'm not mistaken. I've always gone with castrol, but since they're phasing out syntec and replacing it with edge, i was thinking of trying out mobil1, just looking at collecting opinions to help sway my decision :beer:


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

I use the Mobil1.


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to use the Made in Germany 0W-30 Castrol that Autozone carries, if you can find that in Canada. Otherwise, I usually stuck with the Mobil.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i don't care about Mobile1 anymore. I like to use Castrol Edge. I get it from Walmart. yes, walmart carries Castrol Edge.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah I tried the Mobil1 0w40 for my first oil change and it ended up burning through a quart in only 5k miles. This was when my engine had only like 37k on it too so I dont buy that anymore. I get the ECS kit with Pentosin high performance synthetic oil. Its fairly cheap and never had any issues with it so far (burning up wise).


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

both are really good

i use lubro moly 0w40. it is very expensive. oem oil filters only too.

the "best" mobil 1 is the 10w40 high mileage and this probably will have the least consumption if you want to run 10k intervals.

check out the oil and lubrication forums for explanations and info about oil. they all really like castrol edge and mobil 1 european formula 0w40 a lot.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

What i noticed about Mobil 1 is that it becomes very very dark, almost black in color, after 5k of driving. 
Castrol remains brownish color.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i've only used Castrol Syntec 5w40 in my last five VW/Audi's....love it and i can always find it for $30 for 5 quarts on sale at autozone or advance auto parts. it's on VAG's list of approved oils, so you'll be good to go. i heard that Mobil isn't on VAG's list anymore...maybe this is just a rumor, i don't know for sure.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys! thanks a lot for all the replies! I think i'm going to test mobil 1 this winter and maybe try the LUBRO MOLY 0W40 this spring when i can change the oil myself without freezing to death lol


----------



## WikdR32 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a 2012 so "unfortunately" I don't pay for oil changes. If I did it'd be Castrol. You guys are saying do it every 5k? Because the dealer says every 10k now but I can't forsee myself going that long without and oil change. That's good to hear they have synthetic Castrol at Walmart!


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

yeh try changing your oil every 5k the first few changes, then 7500 after that. 

if there is ANY oil on the market that can run the 10k interval, it is mobil 1 high miles. prob finest oil money can buy for euro engines and most similar to OEM oil. i'm loving the lubro though what can I say. may try high miles some day.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I use castrol syntec (edge) 5w-40 as well.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> I use castrol syntec (edge) 5w-40 as well.


 
Castrol Edge w/syntec = castrol syntec = standard interval due to standard formula 

castrol edge w/titanium = castrol edge =15,000 mile/1 yr interval due to additive packages 

Stay away from syntec. Mobil 1 high mileage and castrol edge are your best bets. Castrol edge is only $28 for 5+ qt at walmart, not bad for $8/qt oil. 

Castrol is the company responsible for allowing non synthetic oil to be called synthetic legally. They won their case and created an entire market around false advertising of synthetic oil. I don't buy their oil because they constantly screw up MSDS sheets and blur the lines that consumers use to guide themselves through their purchases. They also make some absolutely absurd claims about engine wear that no other company, not even mobil 1, claims. 

just do yourselves a favor and stay away from castrol all together. as of right now though, castrol edge and castrol edge w/titanium (same thing that they've again relabeled) are good oil though if you just have to support castrol. these are the only oils from castrol i would use to run 10k intervals if you really have to as well.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

WikdR32 said:


> I have a 2012 so "unfortunately" I don't pay for oil changes. If I did it'd be Castrol. You guys are saying do it every 5k? Because the dealer says every 10k now but I can't forsee myself going that long without and oil change. That's good to hear they have synthetic Castrol at Walmart!


 I know originally with my jetta, the owner's manual indicated 10k intervals, but I know someone on here posted that VW cancelled the 10k interval and replaced it with 5k intervals! might be worth looking up! Personally i get mine done every 6-7k, but i always keep an eye on oil levels to make sure its always full


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Schwarz_Jetta said:


> I know originally with my jetta, the owner's manual indicated 10k intervals, but I know someone on here posted that VW cancelled the 10k interval and replaced it with 5k intervals! might be worth looking up! Personally i get mine done every 6-7k, but i always keep an eye on oil levels to make sure its always full


 i've seen vw's have staggered intervals. for example, my last new VW a GTI indicated 5k intervals for the first 4, then 7500 after that or so. VR6 takes 30,000 miles to break in though, much longer than a typical motor. our inline five pretty much breaks in by 5 - 15k so i still think the 5k intervals are a good idea, at least for a brand new motor that doesn't know how to spin yet. 

I live in Indiana, mild ass summers and winters. So if I'm experiencing lifter noise at 10k miles I expect many others are as well. It wasn't just in my head, my neighbor asked me if I traded my rabbit for a TDI after he heard it start up one morning. No, my oil wasn't more than half a quart low. My 2.5 doesn't consume oil, believe it or not. 

I've seen hondas run on the same oil for 30,000 miles, mercedes for 25,000 miles... bikes that only dictate the oil be changed annually regardless of mileage.... it really all depends on the motor. The 2.5 on the oil and lube forums has proven from used oil analysis (UOA's) that this motor eats up enough important additives by 7500 miles to dictate an oil change. So I would tell you to go 5k if you want, and definitely during the break in period, but 7500 after that at the most. Any more is foolish, any less a waste of $$$ 

I have torn down enough 16v motors to know oil does make a huge difference! Some come apart w/tons of cross hatch and practically new cylinders at 200,000 miles. Others are completely smooth no cross hatch left by 150k. The oil change intervals and oil, DO make a difference. I've seen it first hand and on UOA's. 

Manufacturers need their cars "cost of ownership" and ecological impact to be as low as possible these days. The prius, through out its manufacturing process pollutes more than a land rover. Mean while lexus has a luxury car w/v8 engine that is greener than our little rabbits. Depending on who you ask, one car is greener than the other. VW pulls the same crap. Its up to us as consumers to learn and understand for ourselves what service these vehicles need. VW, all manufacturers, compromise on so many maintenance requirements, gas requirements, etc etc to make their car look better on paper and consumer reports. Not to look out for their consumers best interest. 

I blame the prius, the only car that can average 44mpg and still pollutes more over its life span than a land rover. 

Before anyone asks, yes i do recycle, carry reusable bags w/me to the store, am an eagle scout and avid backpacker, and YES I drive a VW. I'll change my oil more than necessary if I want to I've earned it.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*castrol edge w/titanium is not VW approved at all*

Check the specs before recommending anything only 5W40 and 0W30 Castrol Edge with Syntec is approved for VW only in the USA


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

o rly.

well since you want to act like a service writer I guess I'll act like a smart ass. 

HERE IS A GLOBAL LIST OF OILS THAT ARE VW APPROVED http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/3005/V170801.pdf

HERE IS A USA LIST OF OILS THAT ARE VW APPROVED http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/3009/USA2007list.jpg

And for good measure, ENJOY THIS LIST OF OTHER VW APPROVED FLUIDS http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/3005/20...city_chart.pdf

HERE IS A MORE COMPLETE LIST OF OILS THAT ARE VW APPROVED, NOT ALL ARE INCLUDED IN THIS EITHER http://my-gti.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/volkswagen_technical_bulletin17-08-01engine_oils.pdf

So what was that about suggesting oil to run that isn't approved? Pretty sure there's a lot of choices out there. They use castrol over seas too, there's a reason its called "german castrol" which is different from our castrol.


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

VWVR624V said:


> Check the specs before recommending anything only 5W40 and 0W30 Castrol Edge with Syntec is approved for VW only in the USA


Leave it to the MKIV driver with 9 posts posting in the wrong forum to post a condescending, ignorant-ass post that gets it completely wrong.

I can walk into my local parts shop and pick out 3 different oils off the shelf that are VW approved and none of them are Castrol. Come at me bro.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

oh and FYI, getting a certain "rating" basically comes down to if the oil company can afford to buy the testing or not. there are a ton of great oils on the market that by far exceed VW approved standards, but do not have the VW official rating due to the expense involved.

you are correct though, stick with vw approved oil to protect your warranty.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I've always used Valvoline in my old A4, and it seems the dealer puts the same in my MKV as well.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Castrol Syntec 5W40 every 5K, 130K miles of no probs on my 05.5 VE Jetta


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

5k intervals are the key, 7500 is the sweet spot though after about 30k miles are on the motor.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

Just an fyi if anyone is interested, i ended up going with the Mobil1 0w40, my thoughts on it so far are pretty positive. Things i've noticed IMO but can totally be a psychological thing, is that my motor is noticeably quieter than before when i was using the oem castrol syntec 5w40, and the engine somewhat feels like its moving a lot lighter, not as sluggish, but we shall see how long these noticeable differences last. Also keeping an eye on the oil level, cause apparently these motors burn mobil1 0w40.


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

I've always used Castrol Syntec 5w-40 at about 8k intervals, with the exception of one change where I used Mobil 1 0w-40 because my local Autozone only had 3 qts of Syntec in stock. 

I guess I've always been a Castrol guy. I ran Castrol GTX 20w-50 in my MkII Jetta for 16 years with no issues whatsoever.

Cheers!


----------



## gl_volks (Sep 19, 2011)

I have used Pennzoil Ultra Euro 5w-40 for the past few changes, excellent oil thus far.


----------

